# [nerv] Die ultimative Linux HW Kaufberatung

## STiGMaTa_ch

Liebe Leute

In letzter Zeit häufen sich in diesem Forum Threads wie "Welchen Drucker empfehlt Ihr?", "Welchen Rechner soll ich kaufen" etc.

Und ehrlich gesagt, das nervt tierisch. Besonders nervt es, weil sich keiner von den Thread Verfassern mal die Mühe macht entweder das Forum zu durchsuchen oder zumindest vorher die Sticky Threads abzuklappern. So haben unsere Admins z.B. einen schönen Thread Namens "Häufige Probleme und Lösungen" erstellt. Scrollt man in diesem Sticky Thread ein wenig nach unten, findet man (oh wunder) einen Bereich Namens Empfehlungen. Dort sind schon mal einige Threads, welche sich mit unterschiedlichster Hardware befassen, aufgelistet.

So könnte man seine Frage z.B. bestimmt an einen der folgenden Threads anhängen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-356280.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=135799

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-303847.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-375524.html

etc.

Weiterhin gibt es ja auch noch den ganzen Rest des Internets, wie z.B.

SuSE Hardware Database

Linux Hardware

Linux Hardware (deutsch)

Aber auch google kann helfen, wenn man einfach als Suchbegriffe "Linux <MeineTypBezeichnungMeinesMegaMainboardsUltraKrass> Probleme" eingibt. Wenn tausende von Seiten auftauchen sieht man zum einen sofort womit die entsprechende Hardware zu kämpfen hat, aber auch ob das Problem bisher gelöst werden konnte.

Weiterhin sollte man halt einfach auch mal den gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen. 80% der Hardware funktioniert mit Linux zusammen. Einen Rechner wird man meistens booten können und Linux wird sich darauf installieren lassen. Sogar die Grafikkarte wird in jedem Fall unterstützt (abgesehen von gewissen 3D Funktionalitäten). Probleme machen ja meistens nur die Hardware Komponenten welche Ultraneu sind (also z.B. aktuellste Grafikkarten (zumindest der 3D Part, VGA etc. funktionieren auch da zu 100%), z.B. die neuste Soundkarte (X-Fi o.ä von Creative) etc.. Wer also z.B. einen Topmodernen Rechner als Server kauft muss zwangsläufig mit mehr Problemen rechnen als jemand der einen 1-2 Jährigen Rechner von Ebay/Ricardo kauft.

Falls jedoch wirklich so ein reges Interesse an einer Hardware Kaufberatung besteht dann wäre ich dafür, dass man einen Sticky Thread dafür einrichtet.  So könnte man z.B. diesen Thread hier in Zukunft dafür verwenden. Der Vorteil eines einzelnen Threads ist der, dass man z.B. auch noch nach einem Jahr einen einzelnen Thread nach der Hardware durchforsten könnte. Dann würden uns heute Threads wie "Morgen kommt die Grafikkarte Ultra-Stigmata-1 auf den Markt, funktioniert die mit Gentoo?" und Morgen Threads wie "Habe da ne zwei Jahre alte Ultra-Stigmata-1 erhalten, funktioniert die überhaupt mit Gentoo?" erspart bleiben.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

@Edit

Sicherheitshalber die alte Suchmusterbeschreibung durch neue ersetzt. Nicht das mir nachher jemand anhängt "Aber mit deinen Suchstrings hat zum Beispiel mein "MegaMainboardsUltraKrass" keine Probleme gebracht, daher hab ich es gekauft und nun wird nicht mal der Power Anschluss von Linux unterstützt!". Danke Marlboro   :Cool: Last edited by STiGMaTa_ch on Fri Sep 02, 2005 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Marlo

```

Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - Linux MegaMainboard-UltraKrass Probleme - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden.

Vorschläge:

    - Vergewissern Sie sich, dass alle Wörter richtig geschrieben sind.

    - Probieren Sie unterschiedliche Stichwörter.

    - Probieren Sie allgemeinere Stichwörter.

    - Probieren Sie weniger Stichwörter.

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lenz

 :Wink: 

----------

## slick

siehe meine Signatur

----------

